# Supplied Engine Oil for HSS928A or HSS1332A



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

I just thought I'd give a heads up for those still waiting for a new SB. You'll probably want to get an extra bottle of the same engine oil. The two supplied 16oz bottles weren't enough to fill my HSS928A to the recommended level. This is with the machine at perfect level. It looks like I may need another 3 or 4 oz. I guess they drained pretty much all of it at the factory to require more than 32 oz. I'm not sure why they included any oil if I'm required to add my own.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I think Robert said that is just a conventional 5W30.

The oil level doesn't have to be brim-full. Is the level OK as gaged on the dipstick?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

uberT said:


> Is the level OK as gaged on the dipstick?


Currently, the oil tip reaches about the 80% level of the dipstick when measured after being screwed in. I interpret the user manual to mean that there is no tolerance to the recommended oil level. If it's not at full, I must add more.

It would be nice to hear from someone at Honda if there is indeed an acceptable lower limit to the engine oil level.

Thank you for the welcome. It's nice to have kind folks here to collaborate with.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The dipstick config on my Ariens is identical. I know my new dipstick was very difficult to read/gage when the oil was new. I ultimately realized there was an "H" and an "L" on my dipstick shown below, virtually impossible to see:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

...and you diagram clearly shows "upper limit" when the oil is at the verge of flowing over the lip...just like the Ariens machine.

I think you're good!


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

I would think the same, but I don't know why Honda has omitted stating a minimum acceptable level. I cannot find an "H" or "L" on my Honda dipstick. Both sides look the same:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I would send a note to Robert and refer him to this thread. I'm sure he can accurately answer you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, we have a 724 and 929 here at Honda HQ, and I examined the oil filler caps on both, and they have slightly different designs, but work the same way. 

First, the HSS724:









Add enough oil so it is visible on the stack-of-rings running the bottom 1/3 of the stick length. Do NOT screw the cap into the hole when checking the level. Be sure to totally wipe oil off the stick if you need to re-check.

Now the HSS928/1332 has a similar design, but the dipstick is much shorter, and the crosshatch runs the full length of the stick. Add enough oil to bring the lever so it measures right at halfway up the crosshatch pattern. 










If you find the pattern hard to read (it can be nearly invisible with fresh, clean oil, it is equally okay to add oil so it is at the top of the filler hole's threads.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Oops, duplicate post, ignore. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...929-supplied-engine-oil-hss928a-hss1332a.html


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

Robert, thanks! Mine is currently at about 60% which should be OK since it is past half way on the dipstick.

In the future, it seems like it would be easy to forget especially since it's not in the manual. Can you help push for paper a addendum and an updated full user manual downloadable PDF?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Optical_Man said:


> Can you help push for paper a addendum and an updated full user manual downloadable PDF?


Here is the most current version:

*Click here* for the Honda HS1336i Owner's Manual (.pdf file)


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Here is the most current version:
> 
> *Click here* for the Honda HS1336i Owner's Manual (.pdf file)


I appreciate all the help you provide. But, I didn't catch why you linked that particular manual. I have a HSS928AT. Is there a particular page that explains where the lower limit is?

What I see is that the HS1336i manual has a similar issue as mine in that it doesn't define a "lower" limit either. It also doesn't even indicate what a "low" level is in these statements on page 79:


_If the oil level is *low*, fill with the recommended oil to the upper limit on the oil filler cap/dipstick._
_Running the engine with a *low* oil level can cause engine damage. This type of damage is not covered by the Distributor's Limited Warranty._

Common sense tells us what a really "low" level is, but what is really needed is for Honda to officially define it so that there is no confusion. So far, Robert has stated that halfway up the dipstick is the lower limit on the HSS928/1332. That is a great answer and all, but from what I gather, it is not an official answer from Honda until it is supported with sufficient documentation.


----------

